# Is it possible to rebuild the coil on the I just 2 and pico melo 3



## Yash23 (3/8/16)

Any ideas how to rebuild the coils on the devices above 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Glytch (3/8/16)

Check YouTube for "eLeaf EC coil rebuild". There are loads of instructional videos for the stock coils. My suggestion it to try the horizontal build first. The vertical build is tricky if you have never rebuilt a coil before.

Also you can get an ECR if you can find someone who has stock. They are slightly easier as they come apart but still possible to rebuild the stock coils.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Glytch (3/8/16)

Got this from a really kind guy on the KZN WhatsApp group.




























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (3/8/16)

I see one ECR head in stock here. The description says Melo2, but it works perfectly in the Melo3. Really easy to build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

